# Foros Todo sobre Agricultura Clima y Medio Ambiente  ¿Cuánto le cuesta el cambio mundial a nuestro planeta?

## Bruno Cillóniz

*Santiago de Chile, 9 de Agosto 2011. (Radio del Mar. Tomás Unger para Agencias).* Uno de los cambios más importantes del siglo XXI es la reducción de la tasa de crecimiento poblacional. Otro es la toma de conciencia de que estamos destruyendo nuestra biósfera. Aún se hace poco por detenerlo, pero la humanidad se ha dado cuenta de que los recursos son limitados y es insostenible el ritmo de consumo actual. Las proyecciones más recientes indican que en el 2050 seremos 9.000 millones. 
 Cuando Thomas Malthus hizo sus proyecciones en 1798, se equivocó. Creyó que el problema sería solo de alimentación, y la población mundial no llegaba a mil millones. Hoy somos 7.000 millones. Malthus no previó los avances tecnológicos que harían posible alimentar a tantos, aunque no siempre adecuadamente. Tampoco previó que esto sucedería a costa de reducir el pulmón verde de la tierra, contaminar el agua y alterar el clima. No previó lo que pasaría en el 2011, pues los recursos de fines del siglo XVIII hacían inimaginable la población actual. Pero su proyección demográfica era correcta.  * GRAN CRECIMIENTO* 
 Desde que apareció el primer humanoide, nuestra especie demoró millones de años hasta alcanzar números que aseguraran su supervivencia. Desde que dominó el fuego le tomó decenas de miles de años alcanzar el primer millón. 
 En el año 1 de nuestra era éramos 300 millones y tomó 1.700 años duplicar la cifra. La siguiente duplicación tomó 200 años; en 1850 éramos casi 1.200 millones. En los 100 años siguientes la población mundial se volvió a duplicar: 2.500 millones en 1950. 
 La siguiente duplicación tomó menos de 40 años. En 1960 el crecimiento llegó al 2% anual y se proyectaba una población de 11.000 millones para el 2025. Felizmente las campañas de control de natalidad tuvieron efecto y, a partir de 1970, la curva comenzó a bajar. Hoy estamos en menos de 1,2% anual y bajando. En el 2000 llegamos a 6.000 millones y hoy somos 7.000 millones. De acuerdo con las proyecciones actuales, para el 2050 el crecimiento anual será de solo 0,5%, pero ya seremos 9.000 millones.  *EL CAMBIO* 
 A pesar de la reducción del crecimiento, aun sin aumentar el poder adquisitivo en los países pobres, los patrones de consumo actuales son insostenibles. En el 2050, aunque alcanzara la alimentación, los 9.000 millones no podrán consumir energía, metales y plásticos al paso de hoy. Un aumento de 28% en el consumo de hidrocarburos y procesos industriales, aun a costa de las demás especies de vida, no será posible con los recursos disponibles. 
 Aunque hay diversidad de opiniones sobre los mecanismos, hay consenso en que mantener los patrones de consumo será a costa de la casi totalidad de los animales silvestres. Además de seguir reduciendo el crecimiento poblacional y el consumo de hidrocarburos fósiles, hay que detener la contaminación del agua y la sobreexplotación de los recursos naturales. 
 Aunque en los próximos 30 años la humanidad perdiera interés en la flora, fauna y paisaje y se diera por satisfecha viendo en películas el mundo como era, necesitaría alimento y energía eléctrica. Habrá que producir comida, transportarla, suministrar el agua y la energía. Todo esto requiere mantener un balance ecológico en el que participan la flora y la fauna. La ruptura de ese balance está ocurriendo ya a causa del cambio climático y la deforestación. El Programa de las Naciones Unidas para el Medio Ambiente ha publicado un estudio sobre el costo del consumo actual titulado “Daño económico a los ecosistemas y la biodiversidad”.  *EL** COSTO * 
Es la primera vez que alguien calcula el costo, o “daño económico”, que representa la ruptura de ecosistemas y la reducción de la biodiversidad. Los costos son aproximados y cubren solo algunos aspectos del tema, pero, aun con un margen de error alto, dan un orden de magnitud que ha asombrado a todos. 
 El colapso de las colonias de abejas en EE.UU. en el 2007 causó una crisis en la agricultura por falta de polinizadores, cuyo costo se calcula en 15.000 millones de dólares. Los insectos polinizan el 70% de los cultivos, y las abejas representan solo una pequeña parte. La introducción de especies ajenas a los ecosistemas autóctonos causan en Australia, Brasil, India y Sudáfrica daños por más de 100.000 millones al año. Esto es solo un ejemplo. Un total de 50 años de deforestación causaron en China inundaciones del río Yangtze, que, además de matar a miles de personas, ocasionaron daños por 30.000 millones de dólares. 
 Las inundaciones en Pakistán y China tuvieron un impacto directo en los costos de textiles, al subir el precio del algodón. Los incendios forestales de Rusia, causados por el cambio climático, hicieron que se disparara el precio del trigo. No se ha podido calcular el costo de la desaparición de los arrecifes de coral, que altera ecosistemas marinos, pero en el 2008 el daño global a la biodiversidad y a los ecosistemas debido a la actividad humana costó entre 2 billones y 4 billones (millones de millones) de dólares. Una cifra con 12 ceros, fácil de escribir pero difícil de imaginar.  *QUIÉN PAGA* 
 Los costos calculados son reales, aunque nadie los ha pagado directamente. Se reflejan en el precio de lo que consumimos y el valor de lo que tenemos, como la pérdida de valor de los fondos de pensiones. Al ser la presión sobre los ecosistemas y la extinción de especies directamente proporcional a la población, el sistema como es hoy resulta insostenible. 
 El problema es que quienes están satisfechos con sus patrones de consumo no están dispuestos a sacrificarlos. Cuanto más altos son sus niveles, mayor es la resistencia. Las grandes empresas son manejadas por el pequeño porcentaje de la población mundial que concentra la riqueza, el que no está dispuesto a admitir el problema y probablemente ya no verá sus consecuencias. 
 Mientras tanto, nos acercamos al 2050 y la perspectiva es cada vez más clara y alarmante, nadie discute las proyecciones de las Naciones Unidas, pero el tiempo corre.Temas similares: Marca País beneficiará nuestro posicionamiento en el exterior Nuestro sueño es ganar la SCAA Senasa busca erradicar definitivamente mosca de fruta que cuesta a agricultores US $ 100 millones al año Trujillo se suma a campaña mundial La Hora del Planeta ante cambio climático Banco Mundial presentará informe sobre el cambio climático

----------


## Bruno Cillóniz

Esto es en resumen lo que le vengo planteando hace algún tiempo a mi padre, para tratar de hacerle entender que su visión de futuro está muy equivocada; porque probablemente él o yo no veamos lo peor de esta situación, pero los que vienen detrás la vivirán de lleno. 
Hoy en día ya no podemos seguir creciendo, sin que cada uno de nosotros tenga bien presente el concepto de desarrollo o crecimiento "sostenible". Incluso, soy de los que piensa que algún día no muy lejano, no podremos seguir creciendo; pues como le trato de hacer entender a mi papá: "vivimos en una burbuja de vida" de la cual no podemos escapar y a la cual hacemos cada vez más daño, sin importarnos lo que suceda... ¿Por qué?... porque el hombre y su crecimiento está 1º. 
¡¿Cuán equivocado está el hombre hoy en día?!... Como dije en algún mensaje que enviara, ya es hora que el ser humano deje de reproducirse como conejo y que deje de consumir como dinosaurio, para por fin poder entrar en una etapa de equilibrio entre las actividades -y estilo de vida- del hombre, y la naturareza que nos alberga y provee de sustento. 
Si alguien todavía no lo tien claro, se lo escribo en mayúsculas y negritas:  *DEJEMOS EL EGOÍSMO Y LA AMBICIÓN QUE VIENE DESTRUYENDO NUESTRO PLANETA... ¡Y APRENDAMOS A RECICLAR Y A CONSERVAR EL AGUA Y LA ENERGÍA QUE NOS PROVEEN LA MADRE TIERRA Y LA MADRE NATURALEZA!*

----------


## Bruno Cillóniz

Y sólo como anécdota de las discuisones filosóficas que tenemos con mi familia cuando almorzamos, les cuento que mi padre piensa que el ser humando vivirá debajo del agua en el futuro, cuando le pregunto ¿a dónde vamos a entrar los seres humanos en dicho futuro?...A lo que yo le respondo: "Ojalá lleguemos a ese día..."

----------


## benjamin jara

La capacidad humana en epocas de presion y necesidad es inmensa, no solo viviremos debajo de los mares sino en el  espacio y en la Luna. Pero esto no quiere decir que este de acuerdo contigo cuando dices que se debe limitar el crecimiento indiscriminado de la poblacion, es muy necesario limitarlo, los animales lo hacen inclusive muchas especies se vuelven canibales cuando su poblacion aumenta de manera excesiva.. pero el hombre a pesar de su razonamiento y conocimiento de metodos para controlar su poblacion no lo hace,, por que de por medio estan muchas creencias que lo impiden..como por ejemplo la religion, hasta los cristianos liderados por el papa se oponen al aborto y al empleo de metodos de control ni que decir de otras religiones como la musulmana etc. Que hacer contra ello? Africa es un vivo ejemplo de creencias que la llevan a la hambruna.
Para vivir en un balance equilibrado necesitamos aplicar los conocimientos cientificos de una manera amplia, si dejanos llevar por ideas que solo persiguen beneficios personales o egoismos que atrazan a los pueblos.
Deberia ser potestad de la pareja, solicitar la esterilizacion de alguno de ellos, porque muchas veces a pesar de las medidas para evitar embarazos, estos ocurren.

----------


## Pedro Injante - INIA

Y quien dice que el hombre va a llegar a mas de 9 millones de habitantes porque de subir solo un par de grados en la temperatura este planeta no sera habitable debido a que el hombre competira por comida con los insectos ratas y con su misma especie y de yapa tendremos tornados y vientos huracanados donde antes no habian, por eso no dicen que en el año 20100 solo habra 500 millones de habitantes el resto ya fueron por muchas enfermedades (se han pronosticado 24 de ellas como apocalipticas)

----------


## benjamin jara

trabajas en el INIA Pedro? que haces en esa institucion...porque tus ideas son apocalipticas y no tienen nada de cientifico.
Si eres parte del personal de investigacion del INIA,,mmmmm me parece que lo que deberias plantear es manera cientifica y precisa tu opinion.
9 millones?? la verdad que no te entiendo..disculpa.

----------


## Pedro Injante - INIA

Hola Benjamin 
Hablar de este tema del cambio climatico se ha dado en todas partes y en todos los idiomas (basta que leeas el fin de la era de Hielo en revelaciones Algeciras, donde indica la extincion de las tribus vikingas, y del inicio de la peste negra del año 1315 que asolo Europa, te aseguro que es escalofriante, de igual de impactante se lee en la biblia en Apocalipsis, con respecto a mi persona, me gustaria que vieras las tecnologias que he generado para el pais y lo puedes ver en Internet. con respecto a tu idea sobre la esterilizacion es una idea prepotente, porque antes de esterilizar a los demas se debe de esterilizar uno mismo. El Papa simplemente no influye en ello, pero si lo hace en forma categorica la educacion, basta con ver el nivel educativo y la correlacion que existe con el numero de habitantes por familia y su grado academico.

----------


## benjamin jara

Pedro: Comecemos por la palabra prepotente que has usado en tu respuesta. Lo que dije no es para nada prepotente, dije que las parejas que la soliciten, es decir que sea una cuestion voluntaria. Si yo tuviera dos hijos, yo o mi esposa nos pondriamos de acuerdo para tomar una decision drastica para no seguir procreando.
Lo segundo no se cual sera tu especialidad, pero dices haber creado tecnologia..no se como podria acceder a lo que has creado para poder evaluar y ver el significado economico, que es al final lo que se persigue con una nueva tecnologia.
Sobre tu comentario a cerca de las predicciones apocalipticas..pues siempre han existido, pero pocas con base cientifica, la mayoria estan basadas en creencias y visiones religiosas fanaticas. Lo que podemos  aceptar pero solo en parte,son las predicciones a cerca del cambio climatico, debido al incremento  cada vez mayor de gases toxicos y otro tipo de gases que afectan el medio ambiente.. Digo solo en parte...tal vez 40%, porque tenemos que tener en cuenta la enormidad de la tierra y su gran capacidad de absorcion,.. Que se vean deshielos? pues si retrocedemos en el tiempo unos 500 anos,, es posible que encontremos eventos similares..porque  tenemos que tener en cuenta que la tierra como planeta es viviente y esta en continuo cambio, pero ocurre en anos de anos.
Claro la educacion es pues basica...pero yo no solo hablo del Peru sino del mundo... Una persona puede ser educada..pero su religion puede ser una traba para que tome decisiones en la planificacion familiar...y eso me parece que el Papa ignora  y es imposible que la abstinencia que promueve se cumpla en el diario de la vida..
Un saludo.

----------


## marthaperalta

*Hola a todos, les comparto unos documentos que encontré sobre cambio climático, espero les guste y les sea de utilidad http://www.agronet.gov.co/agronetweb...C3%A1tico.aspx*

----------

